# 2018 ATOM Lynx 6 27.5 Pro Repair and Troubleshooting



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have 2018 ATOM Lynx 6 27.5 Pro.
It died on me after 300 miles. I had to take repair into my own hands since BH USA is MIA for the last few weeks.
I got error while riding : error 22: tq sensor out of range and another error related to the speed sensor. No assist. Reboot, removing battery doesnt help. It randomly worked one more time and now its dead for sure. Wiring looks fine, connectors are clean. Motor looks and feels fine, no noise etc
So I contacted Brose motor usa and they agreed to check and repair the motor.
I pulled motor out myself. Took less than an hour, I have all tools on hand.
I will update as I get this problem resolved somehow. You do need a special park tool to remove sprocket
Update 6/2020 : Brose replaced motor, no charge.
Here some pics:


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Subscribed. Which Park Tool did you need to pull the sprocket? Thanks for posting this info!


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Park Tool BBT-18 Bottom Bracket Tool.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

One of the best lessons I've learned from the E-bike forum is buy a common brand that can be serviced at the local bike shop.

Even though I'm a Mondraker guy, for this reason I'll probably only consider a Spesh SL.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Well, this thread is about how I deal with the repair, not about which brand to buy. I chose to pay 2k instead of 5 because I rode other similar specd emtbs from top brands and it wasnt all that different. I wanted to buy Haibike (similar bike was 3k) but that extra sprocket just didnt rime with me.
To be honest I dont need a dealer to service bike. I dont even understand why you need it, it adds extra layer of time wasted. Unless you completely inept mechanically or have tons of spare cash. In the end they will do the same thing - take it apart and mail motor to Brose or whatever brand. Motor carries its own 30 months since production date warranty. All other components are standard brands.
I would like to buy an emtb from brand which lets me bypass dealer 100%. I guess YT is that brand? I never have to go to motorcycle dealer to work on my moto bikes.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Speed sensor is on your back wheel, not in the motor. Sometimes the magnet, usually mounted on the wheel or brake disc, gets knocked around and won't send a signal as it is too far away from the actual sensor which is at the end of the only wire heading towards your rear dropout. Hopefully you checked that first.....


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Nope, unfortunately not. I checked speed sensor right away. The error is clearly for the torque sensor (see pictures). I think that the electrical board inside of the motor gone bad


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Art666 said:


> Well, this thread is about how I deal with the repair, not about which brand to buy. I chose to pay 2k instead of 5 because I rode other similar specd emtbs from top brands and it wasnt all that different. I wanted to buy Haibike (similar bike was 3k) but that extra sprocket just didnt rime with me.
> To be honest I dont need a dealer to service bike. I dont even understand why you need it, it adds extra layer of time wasted. Unless you completely inept mechanically or have tons of spare cash. In the end they will do the same thing - take it apart and mail motor to Brose or whatever brand. Motor carries its own 30 months since production date warranty. All other components are standard brands.
> I would like to buy an emtb from brand which lets me bypass dealer 100%. I guess YT is that brand? I never have to go to motorcycle dealer to work on my moto bikes.


I'm a mechanical do it yourselfer with years of racing motorcycles and repairing them myself as well. Also own 2 businesses so time spent doing these things is reduced these days. 
However you are on a forum searching for answers, and not getting rides in. I presume rides have been ruined, possibly even bike trips. 
Eventually this off brand of bike will be unrepairable and unsellable and it might be much sooner than you think. I've seen normal bikes totaled due to small parts being unavailable. That said at $2k the monetary losses won't ever be much. 
Those reading this thread should hope for the best and suggest anything that might assist you, however there is an important lesson to be learned in all this for those that have not bought yet.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Suns_PSD said:


> However you are on a forum searching for answers, and not getting rides in.


I am not searching for answers, just posting about how I deal with this particular repair. Maybe someone will find this helpful. I have other bikes and motos to ride, so nothing is ruined. And I have year round riding season here.
My bmw motorcycle spent 3 months seating at dealership waiting for warranty repairs(way back).


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Brose mailed me new motor, old one was "unresponsive". Turn around one week. Original motor was 3 years old since manufacturing date.
Installed it and buttoned everything up, used blue loctite on mounting motor nuts (3x). Bike fired up and works just fine.
Problem solved.


----------



## ddogg (Jun 30, 2020)

Did they really replace in a week a month ago during all this covid? I have a 2018, motor went last summer and it took weeks, almost a month. FYI: be safe - I have heard of and seen the frame in this bike about split in half!!! It breaks right behind motor and pivot joint/bar for rear wheel. Very dangerous if going 18mph in the woods! I guess bike manufacturers are not regulated by government otherwise they would have had to recall this bike! Now that pulled out of US, and Spain trying to say they have no responsibility, BH is wiping their hands of these problems. So much for that 100 year old company standing by their products!


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

BH USA is closed although BH in Spain is supporting US warranty items. I have an AtomX 5 27.5+ Pro with a swing arm issue. The BH personnel in Spain are working on resolving my issue now via the bike shop where I purchased the bike. They have been responsive and helpful thus far. When BH USA was in business, they were also very helpful with my warranty issue. The BH person in Spain told me that they are actively working on reestablishing a US operation.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

I mailed motor to Brose USA directly, no BH involvement. And, yes, I mailed on wednesday , Brose mailed the new motor back to me next tuesday.

However, I did email BH in Spain about a month ago. I got response last night:

I am afraid BH BIKES does not assist end users directly, as any action must be done through BH brand stores / distributors.

BH EUROPE is not obliged to cover a manufacturer's warranty. This guarantee must be resolved by the dealer, in this case by BH USA, which is a completely independent company from BH EUROPE.

With the cessation of the activity of BH USA, we also have no obligation to attend to warranties on bikes sold by third parties.



The actual situation in the USA about BH BIKES is that the country distributor in St Charles has closed the business, and we are in the way of activating a direct business market through bikes stores directly.

However, we are building a new network in USA in order to approach the sales and aftersales market in order to support our clients worldwide.



Below you will find a list of our dealers in USA.

If none of them is close to your localization, please get in touch with the shop where you purchased your bicycle and ask them to get in touch with us.



In Europe, BH covers only two years of warranties for some parts. Parts that are worn out through the normal use of the bicycle are not consider as a warranty.



In order to proceed with the warranty, I would need the dealer to provide:

· Valid invoice of the bicycle

· Bicycle photo.

· Problem description.


----------



## ddogg (Jun 30, 2020)

Yes that is the uniform response. Not sure how BH Europe who is the HQ is not responsible and liable to take over the BH USA warranty. BH is a company, not all independent like they are trying to say. But anyway. BEWARE and BE CAREFUL - my brother in law frame about split in half behind motor. Evidently the same thing happened to another customer of our dealer. Very dangerous. Shock not a recall but no regulation on bikes. That’s my guess at least one reason they pulled from US market


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

Do you have pics of the broken frame?


----------



## JMKNOXVILLE (Oct 12, 2020)

I also have a BH Lynx 6, I went for a ride and heard the motor make a terrible noise, (Like a vacuum belt coming off) and sent it to my dealer in March just to get it back in september with what they say is a new motor but now nothing turns on. I see no broken wires anywhere and battery is not is sleep mode and is charged. Im guessing the board in the motor has went bad. I am taking it apart myself this evening.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Dealer is useless, pull out the motor and ship it to Brose USA. Contact [email protected] they will give you rma number.

I put almost 700 hard miles since my motor was replaced in july.


----------



## Mphiver (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a Lynx 6 with a Modiary 42 V 2.0 A charger w/ Singatron Plug that no longer charges. Apparently, this 4 wire charger for 36 V batteries is no longer available anywhere at any price. WTF? I am looking for a means of hacking the plug from my failed charger and soldering to another like charger with 4 wires but having difficulties finding the 4 wire model. Any ideas?


----------

